# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  Cộng tác viên kinh doanh cho thuê xe limousine

## jimmytravel10

Cộng tác viên kinh doanh cho thuê xe limousine



Với mong muốn cùng chia sẻ cơ hội và cùng nhau thăng tiến trong cuộc sống, tạo dựng những giá trị cho công ty du lịch Thái Dương và hãng Limousine Thái Dương và các cá nhân, Limousine Thái Dương chào đón các bạn cộng tác viên kinh doanh đến cùng hợp tác với công ty trên nền tảng win-win, tôn trọng lẫn nhau và có trách nhiệm 2021.

https://thaiduonglimousine.com/tuyen...limousine.html

Mô tả công việc:

Có khách hàng ,người thân, gia đình ,trường học , bạn bè, công ty , đối tác …. Có nhu cầu thuê xe Limousine , xe đưa đón học sinh , thuê xe đi công tác …
Giới thiệu các sản phẩm dịch vụ của công ty du lịch Thái Dương cho Khách hàng;
Tìm kiếm nguồn khách trực tiếp và online qua các kênh ;
Quyền lợi được hưởng:

Cộng tác viên được hưởng mức chiết khấu 5% -10% trên giá cho thuê xe xe Limousine.
Nâng cao khả năng giao tiếp, kỹ năng đàm phán, trình độ ngoại ngữ,…
Môi trường làm việc thoải mái, hoà đồng, không áp lực doanh số làm chơi nhận HH thiệt
CTV chủ động về thời gian làm việc
Yêu cầu khác:

Không giới hạn độ tuổi, bằng cấp
Ưu tiên ứng viên có mối quan hệ rộng, kỹ năng giao tiếp đàm phán tốt, đã từng làm nhân viên kinh doanh đặc biệt trong ngành du lịch, cộng tác viên sale tour ….
Trao đổi thêm khi phỏng vấn.
Hồ sơ bao gồm:

Đơn xin việc, Sơ yếu lý lịch, CMND
Nộp hs qua mail: hotro@dulichthaiduong.com
Hoặc trực tiếp: Tổng đài  1900 9227  hay Zalo  08 68 56 9 108

----------

